
SixXS.net: Call Your ISP for IPv6 - pferde
https://www.sixxs.net/news/#12-01
======
lwhalen
Heck yes. I just rejected CenturyLink Fiber gigabit Internet at my place,
because they don't support ipv6. It's Comcast Business for me for a while yet.

